# Applying background



## slojko (Mar 5, 2012)

im trying to apply a background to my aquarium.

would this work if my tank is already filled with water?

SeaView Aquarium Background Mounting Solution at PETCO


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

slojko said:


> im trying to apply a background to my aquarium.
> 
> would this work if my tank is already filled with water?
> 
> SeaView Aquarium Background Mounting Solution at PETCO


I always just tape it to the back of the tank.


----------



## slojko (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayy said:


> I always just tape it to the back of the tank.


that would work but i have an acrylic tank and the back of mine isn't clear


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

slojko said:


> that would work but i have an acrylic tank and the back of mine isn't clear


oh,ok.


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

Iv gone for a painted background, all black, i actually painted one of my tanks while full with fish in, silly i know but it didnt har them. I dont know how youd feel about this but if you click my link below you can see how it came out, after 5 coats! Mine are glass tanks so you have to find an acrylic paint


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

That background mounting solution works well for a few months and then starts to peel. I used it on my 75g tank which I changed the background on, it took 2 people to get it on. Best if you use two people anyway, as it can get quite messy trying to put it on by yourself.

No harm in taping it on either, you can use scotch tape which wont show as much.

If you are going to paint the tank, it is best to do it without having anything in it and also outdoors. Allows you to move it easily and get a good covering of paint. I painted my 55g with Krylon Fusion Black spray paint. Krylon Fusion is known to be aquarium safe.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I haven't used a mounting solution but I'm intrigued about it.... my background is tapped on with scotch tape. On one of my water changes I got a little reckless an some water spilled outside on the glass between the background and the tank. This caused the background to adhere to the glass and what a difference - much more vibrant and real appearance. 

In a discussion with another fishkeeper long ago, they said they used vasoline and that it worked really well. I'm thinking slightly thinning petroleum jelly would be better/easier to spread.
I'd also think any mounting 'solution' would be on the messy side, but could yield a much more vibrant display. (imagine cleaning it off later for some other treatment?)

It seems to me that any of these treatments are best performed with any empty tank or really good access to the rear. Mine is setup and in a corner. At 2 feet high and 4 feet long, getting at portions of the back would be no small task.

AD


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

I've used mineral oil to mount backgrounds, works decently well just make sure you put lots on or you will end up with air bubbles


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Even with the mounting solution or any solution for that matter, you need to run something smooth along the background to remove any air bubbles from it.

Mounting solution is very easy to apply to the background but as mentioned it requires decent access to the back of the tank and preferably someone to help put it on. It can be tricky with one person doing it by themselves.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Mineral oil....hmmm - sounds much more 'user friendly' than vasoline. 
A sponge roller might apply it well...then a grout float to make good contact and remove air...?


----------

